# Canning Calendar



## MahemMary (Mar 22, 2006)

Several years ago there was a thread about what everyone canned each month of the year.

Does anyone still have a list like that?

I am hoping to can more this year.


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

Try this website http://www.pickyourown.org/US_crop_harvest_calendars.php
scroll down until you see states listed then click on your state.

Print it out & keep a copy in your canning cookbook. Also write in your day planner next to where the month is written what will be comming into harvest. 

~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/


----------



## DMD Farms (Jun 8, 2008)

Pelenaka said:


> Try this website http://www.pickyourown.org/US_crop_harvest_calendars.php
> scroll down until you see states listed then click on your state.
> 
> Print it out & keep a copy in your canning cookbook. Also write in your day planner next to where the month is written what will be comming into harvest.
> ...


Great site, but no Utah calendar......:grumble::grumble::grumble:


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

I know that this is wrong but when I think of Utah all I see is desert. Is there a neighboring state listed?

~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

That is one of the reasons that I wanted the 'What did you can today?' to be on a new sticky every month and then have an archive for it. 

I thought it would be neat to see what people were canning in each month AND have a reference for the future.


----------

